# anyone had any success with 4ca blast frrozen on day 6?



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,
Our 2nd icsi has just ended in a chemical pregnancy:-(
We have 3 blasts froozen on day 6 2x 4CA's and a 4CC.
I think these are rubbish and am really not sure if there is any point trying a FET next or should we go straight for a round 3 icsi. Anybody have any success from this quality of embryo? Beginning to feel ivf won't work for us :-(
Any stories of hope received with thanks x


----------



## mits (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi
I had day 6 blastocysts 5CC and 5CA fet which ended in BFN...I think these are average grade.
Good luck.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

My 4cc FET is 6 months old tomorrow. He was a eSET as well so I was all geared up for a BFN. How wrong could I have been.

Good luck,


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so pleased Hetty has replied to your question with her 4CC sucess story, thank you

I have one 4BC day 6 blasto, (my only embie that made it to full blasto, as I had a early blast put back on day 5

I am hoping to have fet later this year 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hey jj mum. 

How's things.! Looks like I'll be having my FET in October.! Do you intend on doing it October time or are you planning on later in the year. I've started a October FET thread.! Be good to cycle with you again xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi honey


I don't know what grades my frosties were, but they were frozen on Day 6,  Anyway, on day of transfer, they said one had thawed "ok" but the other one was reallly poor quality, hadn't really divided, and didn't look good, but as it hadn't quite perished they would put it back anyway as it couldnt do any harm!  


Mmmmmmmm that poor little frostie is one of my 13 months old twins!!!!!!!!  Never, say never!  And never give up hun!!!




good luck to you whatever you decide


Tracy x


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow thank you Miss TC!! Twins how wonderful. I am a twin and always dreamed of having twins of my own before we realised we were facing MF probs. We are seeing our consultant on sat to make a plan and review the last cycle. Am trying to be positive that we did actually get pregnant this time but the embie wasn't suitable to make a baby but at least my body now knows what it has to do!!! Want to do a FET as feel my body is fine and maybe being closer to a 'natural' cycle would work better. Who knows but no point collecting lots of frosties and never using them.
Will post after sat see what the consultant has to say. He has published a paper which says it makes no difference day 5 or day 6 blasts when it comes to FET its the grade which determines success. Will see what he says re our frosties. Thanks for ur positive story. Xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Eves


The year before my FET I had fresh cycle and got pregnant, but MC 7+3.  My frosties were from the same batch of embryos that resulted in my miracle boys  I always think that first little one "led the way" for my twins, and is their guardian angel 


Good luck at consultants xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies mind if i join i just had a miscarriage 11 days ago at 10 w1 day am looking at FET with my last frostie probably Oct/Nov am trying to stay positive and move on.


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey again Tito -  I'm sorry to hear about your twins mc - i'm so sorry.  I had one in 2010 at 12 weeks, it really does get easier with time.  Do come and join in on the Oct/nov cycle buddies thread , Dreamer and Hugs are on there too XX


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thank you JJ mum am first looking at having my fibroids checked probably at Serum in Greece as soon as possible so my dates might change will join as soon as this is cleared


----------

